# [solved] How to allow web service to run on port 80?

## feester

I suppose I have stated the question incorrectly, but it seems that my gentoo setup prohibits any services on port 80 from being accessible or visible or even to run properly.  

I have a new gentoo installation and I'm attempting to install Tomcat server 5.5.09 running on Sun 1.5 jvm.

When I run my web server startup script the prompt returns immediately.  And when I do 'ps' I see a list of 11 new java processes.  The logs/admin*****.log says that there was a BindException and that user has insufficient permissions for port 80.  After calling my shutdown script the java processes disappear from 'ps'.

Am I suppose to do something--emerge ?--to allow a service to run on port 80?  

What documentation should I be reading?

Thanks, JimLast edited by feester on Thu Jun 02, 2005 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rusty

did you try running it as root?

----------

## feester

I wasn't running as root.  I created a special user for the service files.  

I tried running as root and I am seeing the same thing (I haven't looked at the log file yet)  I'm getting a bunch of java processes and can't get to the server from browser on machine or outside it.

----------

## feester

I rebooted the machine and launched server as root.  Now I can get to port 80 and web server.  

Yet I am still seeing a bunch of java processes running.  Is there a reason for this kind of behavior?  Run from windows 2000 there is only one java process for Tomcat server.

Thanks, Jim

----------

